# [IRC] K-lined due to being in EFnet's blacklist...



## macgeek417 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dunno if this is the right forum.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Looking up irc2.gbatemp.net
> * Connecting to irc2.gbatemp.net (91.121.42.111) port 5190...
> * Connected. Now logging in...
> * *** Looking up your hostname...
> ...



Well I'm not in that blacklist anymore. (Aparently one of my computers had a virus and was in a botnet or something)

Could an oper remove that please? :V


----------



## Sterling (Nov 13, 2010)

Not really a dedicated forum available for situations like this. Although, it may be easier to P.M. someone to help you.


----------



## macgeek417 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Not really a dedicated forum available for situations like this. Although, it may be easier to P.M. someone to help you.


Hm, true. I kinda forget who the opers are on the IRC though.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 13, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if the IRC group tags you see on people here count. Do you know AshuraZro?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 13, 2010)

The members with the IRC staff group on the forums are ops in the #GBAtemp.net channel only. You'll have to ask an IRCop, like Costello, Narin, p1ngpong, Minox_IX, Vulpes, lilsypha, ....


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2010)

the blacklists update themselves automatically after a while, so try again later.
and use a firewall, an efficient anti virus and other stuff


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> the blacklists update themselves automatically after a while, so try again later.
> and use a firewall, an efficient anti virus and other stuff


The blacklist updates automatically, yes. But it does not automatically remove klines when they're "un-blacklisted".

Anyway, I just removed it


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 16, 2010)

Since this is an IRC related topic, can someone add my name to the authenticated user list? Every time I try to log onto IRC using my GBAtemp name (since pretty much everyone does it), I wind up getting booted and banned because you guys blacklisted the IRC client for flash cards since DS is in every persons name with the program. Even tried lower case and got booted for that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Since this is an IRC related topic, can someone add my name to the authenticated user list? Every time I try to log onto IRC using my GBAtemp name (since pretty much everyone does it), I wind up getting booted and banned because you guys blacklisted the IRC client for flash cards since DS is in every persons name with the program. Even tried lower case and got booted for that.



DS users are not blacklisted, they were only blacklisted for a short while a long time ago, but that was removed because many staff did not agree with it. What channels are you trying to join? Because we only really control #gbatemp.net, so you may get banned from other channels for using clirc, but you should be able to join the official channel just fine.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 16, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a quick question: Didn't you just have change your Ident in clirc and you can go IRC in gbatemp xD?


----------



## redact (Nov 16, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, just change it to anything else ;p


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2010)

Indeed  that's how you evade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I was just pointing out that no such bans are in place, not in #gbatemp.net anyway.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 26, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the main channel, I will try and log in again and see if it works.


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no such bans. Are you sure you're joining #gbatemp.net and not #gbatemp ?


----------



## Another World (Nov 27, 2010)

i was just on clirc yesterday in the main chan and using the default settings. its all working fine.

-another world


----------

